# Rangefinder



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone using the Halo brand? Pros and cons?
Just general use for target practice and hunting.

Price point with the rebate looks enticing....
Sale $150 + $20 rebate

Halo Z10XB
http://www.basspro.com/Halo-Angle-Z10XB-Laser-Rangefinder/product/1506091345/


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I've not heard anything bad about them Pat.

TH


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't buy one yet, I have one I'll never use. Don't know what brand but it's not a cheap one, I'll make you a deal you can't refuse..I'll get back later today


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Let me know... Thanks



2Ws said:


> Don't buy one yet, I have one I'll never use. Don't know what brand but it's not a cheap one, I'll make you a deal you can't refuse..I'll get back later today


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

patwilson said:


> Anyone using the Halo brand? Pros and cons?
> Just general use for target practice and hunting.
> 
> Price point with the rebate looks enticing....
> ...


 DO NOT BUY THE halo. I got one as a gift a few years back brand new. I didnt use it for a year (never even tried it) then i got into bow hunting and I take it out the box and put the battery in it(which is not cheap) and it doesnt work. So i call them up to warranty but so "unfortanate" there is nothing they can do because it had been six months since it had been purchased....


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I didn't buy the Halo. I bought one from a 2cool friend. Nikon Prostaff. 
Thanks 2Ws


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

patwilson said:


> I didn't buy the Halo. I bought one from a 2cool friend. Nikon Prostaff.
> Thanks 2Ws


----------



## robertaboone100 (Jan 10, 2018)

Nope, I didnâ€™t buy from Halo brand. Currently I use a Tectectec Pro rangefinder for hunting. Compact and very easy to use. Overall, itâ€™s an awesome rangefinder.


----------

